# Is that all I get for my money?



## dougp26364 (Jan 5, 2015)

So I've said my piece about the 62.7% in the pure management fee that is THE Club. Now it's a matter of service for my money.

I just hung up after attempting for the second time to call THE Club to discuss the fact that I don't want either of my deeded weeks converted to points for 2016. I don't want DRI thinking THE Club has those weeks to use for future reservations when it's my intention to leave THE Club for the 2016 season.

They might be able to qualify charging me $508/year to belong but, if you're going to hit me up for that sort of membership fee, you darn sure better not leave me on terminal hold.......twice.


----------



## winger (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I could not log onto the website tonight (received assume generic error msg)...tried about a dozen times. I am giving up and trying again tomorrow.  And, I called yesterday to cancel a pending request (for April 2015)...Well apparently, someone at DRI already decided to do that and not notify me and there was no obvious notes as to what happened..  I had to literally insist/press the agent for an explanation (and why did I have to do that?). Yes, Doug, we sure are getting our money's worth in services.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 9, 2015)

I paid both of my DRI managed 2015 mf online. I did not notice that one of them included the $79 Vacation Protection Insurance.   I have sent them an email requesting they return those fees.  I wonder how many attempts that will take or if I will be successful?   Additionally, I especially hate the way they assert fees. When making reservations you always have to OPT OUT of extra fees.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't sign up either of my two weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort with the club, glad I didn't.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 10, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> I didn't sign up either of my two weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort with the club, glad I didn't.



It was fun while it lasted. It's a good program. It's just become more expensive than I'm willing to pay. 

Right now my major beef is paying the highest of the club fee's of the three we belong too and getting the least in the way of customer service. If you're going to charge me $500+ per year, I damn sure better not be put on terminal hold when I call for service.


----------



## winger (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone have trouble trying to book hotel room w/ your points on the DRI site?

I keep getting the following error after I logged into DRI.com and scroll to the Travel section:



> Oops, there has been an error while trying to log you in. Please give us a call at 1.877.374.2582 for further assistance with accessing your account


----------



## winger (Jan 14, 2015)

it seems that there was change in company that handles hotel reservations. That may have contributed to that portion of the website being down over the weekend and through Monday. It seems that the system was backed up yesterday, on Tuesday.


----------

